# Perfect Storm ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanksgiving Day R all duck season opener - the weather up north getting nasty - nasty but not as nasty here - hope it puts some ducks on the table - we R not on a major flyway - but if eVerything comes togeather - as GOOD as it GETS - will post if it works or not !!


----------



## Vizsladad (Nov 21, 2013)

Best of luck on your season, May you have many a duck in your sights.

;D


----------



## ZekeSnow (Jul 4, 2013)

Went duck hunting this morning in Southwest Arkansas.... Lots of birds, just all high flyers... We only killed 5 in a place where we normally kill a 5 man limit! 

My poor boy didn't do too hot though... Retrieved one bird and had enough... He's still young though! May just lay off the waterfowl for a while and get to work with upland! 

Homing pigeons and bird launchers in our near future!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Keep it fun for him. Its hard for the young ones to sit still for long, and just wait on the retrieves.


----------



## ZekeSnow (Jul 4, 2013)

It's not so much the sitting still... He just doesn't care to go out their and get it! I thought he would do ok but he just didn't seem to care for it at all! I figure I will lay off him with the water fowling for the rest of the year and try again next when he is a little older and more mature! I don't want to ruin it for him now and make him hate it later! He did great with training while it was warm but he shut down when I got cold! 

Even if he never turns out to be a duck dog, he's still my boy... And I will be sure I give him the best life I can provide! Funny saying that about "a dog"... But we all know! They are more than "a dog" to us! They are Vizsla's!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Just back from the pond farm - pulled in and got up a 100+ ducks - PIKE & I sat in the truck 4 next 2hrs - at least 300 green heads & green wings dropped in - the weather looks like it will hold till Thursday - should only get better 4 ducks dropping in !!!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Have a safe TGD - PIKE & I back from the pond with a nice mixed bag - Let the plucking begin - LOL


----------

